# Anyone else waiting for Matenit21 test results?



## Pregosaur

The wait is killing me, but I am very grateful to be able to have this test tho. Praying for a healthy :baby: I had blood drawn on 1/28. Per sequenom, they got it on 1/30, and processing takes between 5-10 days. 

How long have you been waiting? 
Or How long did it take to get your results?


----------



## Scout

I had it done way back in 2012 when I was pregnant with daughter and it took 8 days, including weekend days. Had it drawn on Thurs and they called the following Fri with results. Good luck!!


----------



## Stenokat

Just began my wait today. Good luck to you!


----------



## Pregosaur

Scout said:


> I had it done way back in 2012 when I was pregnant with daughter and it took 8 days, including weekend days. Had it drawn on Thurs and they called the following Fri with results. Good luck!!

Thanks Scout! I was hoping to hear something on Friday but no such luck... Called dr office just to make sure they didn't get the results yet so I can relax over the weekend and not think that maybe if I called they could tell me... :blush:


----------



## Pregosaur

Stenokat said:


> Just began my wait today. Good luck to you!

Thanks and good luck to you as well! The lady at the lab told me to call them if I don't hear from the, in three weeks - yeah right! Hope we both get the news soon and that everything is good :happydance:


----------



## J22

I´ve not had my results back yet but was told by the hospital that they would call within 10 days if the risks were high enough to recommend a further procedure...that was 17 days ago so I take it everything is ok. I´ll get my results on the 16th Feb at my next mw appointment but of course I´m still very anxious.


----------



## Stenokat

My doctor told me that I should know in 10 to 14 days and they will call me no matter the results.


----------



## Pregosaur

J22 said:


> I´ve not had my results back yet but was told by the hospital that they would call within 10 days if the risks were high enough to recommend a further procedure...that was 17 days ago so I take it everything is ok. I´ll get my results on the 16th Feb at my next mw appointment but of course I´m still very anxious.

Sounds like everything is great, congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Pregosaur

Stenokat said:


> My doctor told me that I should know in 10 to 14 days and they will call me no matter the results.

That's my doctors policy also. Just got a call this morning, all is great and we are having a girl! :happydance:


----------



## J22

Pregosaur said:


> Stenokat said:
> 
> 
> My doctor told me that I should know in 10 to 14 days and they will call me no matter the results.
> 
> That's my doctors policy also. Just got a call this morning, all is great and we are having a girl! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!


----------



## Stenokat

Congrats on your healthy little girl!

I wish my results would hurry up and come back. They called me Tuesday to let me know that my first trimester screen upped my chances of Down's to 1:42. I've been worried sick since that call. All she told me was that my hCG is high. I was so shocked I didn't ask for specific levels. This has been the most excruciating wait of my life and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.


----------

